# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Relationship between Testosterone and White Blood Cells

## FeedMeMore

I've noticed that as my T was dropping, so were my WBC. I was at 556 total T and 7.9 WBC K/uL back in June 2011. Just a few months ago I was measured at 268 total T and 6.2 K/uL WBC. are my WBC at a low level? Is there a relationship between the 2? I'm scared as heck over here about this.

----------


## kelkel

WBC deal with the immune system, infections, etc. Test normally impacts RBC, Hemo, Hematocrit, etc. Need to see ranges above, btw. Do you have a CRP level handy? Are you diabetic, use insulin ?

Read:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/53...od-cell-count/

----------


## bass

yes need ranges. i don't think there is a correlation between the two, like Kel said and as far as i know only RBC, Hemoglobin and hematocrit are affected but mostly when doing TRT.

----------


## FeedMeMore

No I don't have diabetes and not a family history of them. And also no I'm not using Insulin .

Well I think the normal range is 4500-10500 K/uL. It just seems weird to me that my body would lose almost 1/4 of my WBC in just a year. Can low T result in bad Iron absorption, or types of Anemia? My RBC were 5.45 M/uL with a range of 4.10 - 5.70.......and my Platelets count was 231 K/uL with a range of 140 - 400.

----------


## HRTstudent

There are a lot of reasons your WBC could fluctuate on 2 random tests separated by a year. To pin it down to 1 specific thing is, at best, a guess.

It could also be a difference of lab tests. Like the others said, you need the ranges to compare two tests.

About the anemia you bring up, I would say if anything its possible you were anemic BEFORE when you had the higher WBC. And now on TRT, known to improve RBC, it improved your anemia. 

Have you recently checked your b12, folate, iron+ferritin?

----------


## FeedMeMore

Well I'm actually not using any TRT, or have never taken anything testosterone related, that's why this scared me so much. But for a 24 year old male are those Blood Counts healthy? Sorry I'm just very nervous about this...Never had health problems before.

----------


## kelkel

> There are a lot of reasons your WBC could fluctuate on 2 random tests separated by a year. To pin it down to 1 specific thing is, at best, a guess.
> 
> It could also be a difference of lab tests. Like the others said, you need the ranges to compare two tests.
> 
> About the anemia you bring up, I would say if anything its possible you were anemic BEFORE when you had the higher WBC. And now on TRT, known to improve RBC, it improved your anemia. 
> 
> *Have you recently checked your b12, folate, iron+ferritin*?



Agree with this^^. Worth looking.

----------

